# In your pocket do you carry a knife much larger than your flashlight?



## nitebrite (Sep 12, 2018)

I see a bunch of pics of Tiny keychain lights with 3.5-4.5" blade knives. are these just poses or is this what people really carry? I am asking because I would much rather carry a BM Gold Class(3.4") than my William Henry Kestrel B09(2.03"). Of course the BM can do much more. I was just wondering if their is some knife to flashlight size/weight ratio? Even with a Multitool in pocket the BM would be the largest and heaviest thing in pocket. no laws here so no worry on that. I just did not know if peoples kinves are generally much larger than their pocket light? Thanks


----------



## 59ride (Sep 12, 2018)

i carry a mcgizmo haiku and a large CRK everyday plus a prybar and a pen


----------



## this_is_nascar (Sep 12, 2018)

My Victorinox Executive and Fenix E01 have been my EDC for as long as I can remember.


----------



## chainsolid (Sep 12, 2018)

MY EDC
Surefire E1L With New tailcap and Lamp


----------



## Mikeg23 (Sep 12, 2018)

I usually carry about a 3.25” blade (folder or fixed) and a light that houses two cr123 (or 17670/18650) so I’d say they’re close to the same size?


----------



## nitebrite (Sep 12, 2018)

Guy's, you carry all this in your pocket? You must have deep pockets, no pun intended. This thread was about stuff in your pocket only. I couldn't possibly fit that in my pocket. I am skinny, side effect of old age. So jeans fit loose, TBH the reason I am asking is per my first post. I want to carry a tiny light and 3.4" blade. It makes sense today though. Since a tiny light can put out anywhere from 200 to 1,700LM. For a few seconds anyways. However There is no way around size of blade. My WH at 2.03" is useless. The BM at 3.4" is kind of small. A lot of folks up here carry a 7" Bowie in their boot. I am a Vegan though. It is just brush and stuff. Still 2.03" is useless but it rides good in pocket. I have no clue how you folks fit all that.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes: the word "pocket knife" means it fits in a pocket.





The right pocket.
A 1x AAA PKDL PL2 and a tiny Gerber.





Left pocket


----------



## Mikeg23 (Sep 12, 2018)

When I buy Jeans pocket size is a deciding factor. If the pocket won’t hold a small 9mm (Glock 43 size) then I don’t buy them. Shorts are even more difficult to find with large pockets. However pocket size doesn’t matter for light and knife as they have clips on them so part of my folding knife and the top part my flashlight are not in the pocket completely.


----------



## BrisketBBQ (Sep 12, 2018)

Great idea for a thread! My daily pocket knife/flashlight combo are about the same size. 
Malkoff MDC HA 1CR123 (Length 3-75") & Delica 4 ZDP-189 (Length closed 4-1/4")


----------



## Vemice (Sep 12, 2018)

One combo:


----------



## Repsol600rr (Sep 12, 2018)

I guess you could say so. My edc light is a lumintop tool ti and my daily knife is a spyderco Chicago. But I also always carry a leatherman juice s2 multi tool which is larger and heavier than my light. But they arnt all in the same pocket. Thats the baseline. I upsize any of those components as required by what im going to be doing that day. A larger light is the most common addition. Generally becuase im so used to carrying these 3 things I just add bigger stuff instead of taking the smaller stuff out.


----------



## freeride21a (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## NutSAK (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm carrying both of these items in one of my pockets comfortably.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Sep 12, 2018)

BrisketBBQ said:


> Great idea for a thread! My daily pocket knife/flashlight combo are about the same size.
> Malkoff MDC HA 1CR123 (Length 3-75") & Delica 4 ZDP-189 (Length closed 4-1/4")
> 
> View attachment 8470



I have that same knife, but EDC lipstick lights with an SAK SwissChamp in Zermatt holster.

Chris


----------



## Mikeg23 (Sep 12, 2018)

What’s a “lipstick light”


----------



## Poppy (Sep 13, 2018)

nitebrite said:


> I see a bunch of pics of Tiny keychain lights with 3.5-4.5" blade knives. are these just poses or is this what people really carry? I am asking because I would much rather carry a BM Gold Class(3.4") than my William Henry Kestrel B09(2.03"). Of course the BM can do much more. I was just wondering if their is some knife to flashlight size/weight ratio? Even with a Multitool in pocket the BM would be the largest and heaviest thing in pocket. no laws here so no worry on that. I just did not know if peoples kinves are generally much larger than their pocket light? Thanks



My Gerber EAB Pocket Knife [22-41830] is larger than my EDC light, mainly because, my cooyoo light is so darn small.










The tasks that I use an EDC knife for don't require a larger knife, so for me... smaller is better.
If you find that YOUR uses are better served by the larger BM, then by all means, carry it and be happy :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Sep 13, 2018)

Mikeg23 said:


> What’s a “lipstick light”



For me, it's a single CR123A/16340 light, like my EagleTac D25C Ti. clicky, my Sunwayman V11R/M11R, my Olight S Mini. I guess it could also cover a single AA, like my Xeno E03.

Something the size of a woman's lipstick!

Chris


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 13, 2018)

It depends on the pants I'm wearing. Usually when wearing short pants/Turbo. Long pants/Quark 






~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 13, 2018)

Yes. Though most of the time, they're about the same size.


----------



## eh4 (Sep 13, 2018)

Pocket knife and light being roughly matched in size makes the most sense to me. 
They're the most bulky things that I carry around everyday, the phone is heavier but it's flat, tends to end up in my back pocket. 
I've trimmed down my wallet and keys to minimum, and use mini bic lighters even though they're about the same price as full size bics with much less fuel. 
Clip the light in the right pocket and the knife in the left pocket, and check them when I'm around seatbelts or wool sweaters to make sure the clips didn't get snagged and cause me to lose the tool. 
ZL 600w and Spiderco Delica are a nice match.


----------



## Bicycleflyer (Sep 13, 2018)

Depends, 

Most days I carry a leather man “Wave” on my belt and a nitecore “Tip” on my key ring. There are days I don’t care for the extra weight on my belt. On those days I carry either a Gerber “dime” or a Leatherman “Juice S2” in my pocket.


----------



## WDR65 (Sep 13, 2018)

It all depends on what pants I'm wearing. On work days I'm usually wearing 5.11 taclite pants and can fit a lot in those. I carry smaller flashlights than knives during the day and usually have an Olight S1 mini in my pocket and a Fenix E01 on my keys. Knife wise it varies, currently a Spyderco Delica Warncliffe. Somedays I also carry a serrated Spyderco Rescue in addition to the Delica. Prior to getting the Delica I usually carried an Endura or Manix 2 lightweight as I usually prefer larger knives. 

At night the ratio switches and I usually carry a Surefire EDCL-2T and a Benchmade Bugout or the Delica in addition to the Olight. I'll just say I wear a good belt.

(On a side not, I checked my pockets today after we stopped in at my in-laws to see how they were doing before Hurricane Florence. I had seven different lights on me, six of them in my pockets. A Surefire aviator amber, my EDCL-2T, Foursevens Mini MKII, Olight S1 mini, PKDL-PR1, the E01 on my keys and a Surefire Titan-A around on a neck lanyard. Just a tad bit of overkill though some of them I had just charged the batteries in at home and put in my pockets to store otherwise and forgot about.)


----------



## Vemice (Sep 13, 2018)

Sometimes this combo also:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 13, 2018)

Vemice, which Spyderco with the E01?

Bill


----------



## archimedes (Sep 13, 2018)

Looks like a Manbug


----------



## Vemice (Sep 14, 2018)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Vemice, which Spyderco with the E01?
> 
> Bill


Yep. A Manbug. Also have the Lady.


----------



## archimedes (Sep 14, 2018)

Nice combo.

My preferred setup is the Ladybug Hawkbill Salt + Univex AAA.

@Bullzeyebill, if you like blue scales, there is a nice sprint run out now in V-toku2/SUS410 "super-steel"[emoji317]


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 14, 2018)

It is kind of funny when I think about it but I guess I carry a much larger light than knife at least part of the time. My EDC lights vary a little but are usually a small one cell except the Malkoff MD2/M61T that I carry frequently at night clipped in the front pocket of my cargo shorts. My EDC knife is a SAK Compact and usually a Spyderco Dragonfly. Sometimes I carry a Kershaw Leek instead of the Dragonfly but even that is smaller than the MD2.


----------



## nitebrite (Sep 15, 2018)

It looks like all those show your Knife with Flashlight threads are just showing off. I do not know anyone carries a knife like 4"+ in pocket.

I carry Glock 43 on shoulder holster. Of course AR15 only on my property. Stupid law here big trouble if caught in pocket. That like signals Gangbanger or something. I mean according to LEO's.


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## flatline (Sep 15, 2018)

I've found that as long as I carry my wallet in my left front pocket, I can carry up to a 4-layer SAK beside it and not notice it.

So, while it is true that I always carry a knife and a flashlight, the size of the knife has nothing to do with the flashlight(s) I carry.

--flatline


----------



## nitebrite (Sep 15, 2018)

That is my Favorite buck. "Prince" or something? people think 420Hc but it is the BOS heat treat. Buck are great knives. I do not know why all I see is photos of knives much larger than light. I guess I am going to carry the BM gold class at 3.4" blade and Photon Killer. The WH Kestrel B09 is fancier but simply too small to be useful. A few years ago 200Lm lights were 2xCR123A. now 1xAAA. Knives unfortunately did not get smaller and as effective HAHA.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Sep 16, 2018)

PD22 & Yojimbo 2.


----------



## MadAmos (Sep 16, 2018)

Right front pocket, Chris Reeve Sebenza and keys
Left front pocket, Ready made Alpha and Wallet

I sometimes swap the Alpha for a DC1 when I want to go light.


----------



## jabe1 (Sep 16, 2018)

What I carry varies greatly due to my mood and what I'm doing at the time.
usually, some combination of Kershaw Blur, Vic Pioneer, Spydrco Delica wave paired with a Peak Eiger, Logan 17500, or a 4sevens quark 123 ti nichia (fantastic light).


----------



## nitebrite (Sep 17, 2018)

For a while I carried a large decorated Sebenza. Somehow pared down to WH Kestrel B09. Too small. I have to say The particular BM Gold I am using now Has a much better blade than CRK. However CRK has it easily on the frame. Light in pocket tiny compared to knife. Have much bigger on belt.


----------



## jmsodpc (Sep 24, 2018)

today was fenix pd25 and a benchmade bugout 535 for me


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Sep 27, 2018)

I've carried my Fenix PD22 daily for the last 2 years, and it just got kicked out of the pocket by a Zebralight H502w L2 AA Flood Neutral White. Great u/i. Button is sublime. Smaller, lighter, one white AA (made in Japan) eneloop lasts forever. I got it Sept 2016 and even though I haven't used it at all since a couple days ago, it still shows a good charge. It is a headlamp, so the button is at the end, and the light is sideways - which I like.


----------



## gurdygurds (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm a fan of small knives and prefer smaller lights as well. Almost always have a serrated H1 Dragonfly in my waistband and lately have gone back to carrying an Alox Pioneer along with it. Photon Freedom is the only light that I always have, if I've got my keys, but the past few weeks has been the Stylus Pro clipped to my back right pocket. Went a whole day last week and completely forgot it was there. 2xAAA pocket carry pretty well. Got another SC53w and that is good clipped to a pocket also.


----------



## aginthelaw (Sep 27, 2018)

Carrying a leatherman micra which is about the same as my s1 baton


----------



## Sos24 (Sep 27, 2018)

Mine are about the same size.


----------



## vadimax (Sep 27, 2018)

I do not carry knives in pockets, but 3 of them in my EDC bag:


----------



## AlphaCanis (Sep 30, 2018)

Most of the time, yes. On occasion though the light is bigger than the knife.


----------



## jorn (Sep 30, 2018)

About the same size


----------



## coffeeandlifting (Oct 1, 2018)

I've been carrying an edcl1-t and a spyderco PM2. Pretty balanced size-wise. They are both equally important tools IMO.


----------



## J_C_S (Oct 1, 2018)

Surefire edcl1-T and a Spyderco Sage 2 for me. I also sometimes carry a pm2 but I have just been turning to the sage more lately. This SF is the biggest light I have ever carried and it’s taking some getting used to. It’s not the length of lights that I find difficult to pocket, it’s the bezel diameter. Even a huge knife is pretty thin compared to a flashlight.


----------



## TIP AND RING (Oct 1, 2018)

I like a Victorinox Spirit S and a modded JetBeam RRT01 for all day pocket carry. With minimal prep both do well with a occasional salt water dunk. Even in quick dry, nylon , cargo shorts I'm constantly checking that they are there. So the size and weight are obviously not a concern to me. What you can comfortably carry is a very individual and personal thing.


----------



## colin.p (Oct 3, 2018)

On my key ring, I carry an Olight i1R along with a SAK SD Classic. In my RFP, I carry an Olight i3T along with one of many clipped folders in my rotation, from less than 2" blade length up to 3 1/2" blade length. Of course I have to keep any change in that pocket as well as my LFP houses my [email protected]$$ phone.

To keep the flashlight from jingling around in my change, I re-purposed a knife slip that I made for a Case mini-trapper and it's the perfect size for it. Works great.


----------



## Portaphile (Nov 1, 2018)

I carry my trusty leatherman and an olight in my pocket everyday.


----------



## WebHobbit (Nov 14, 2018)

Top to Bottom:

Zebralight SC600w IV Plus
Stanley Utility knife
Cold Steel Finn Wolf


----------



## Joseph08 (Nov 15, 2018)

nitebrite said:


> I see a bunch of pics of Tiny keychain lights with 3.5-4.5" blade knives. are these just poses or is this what people really carry? I am asking because I would much rather carry a BM Gold Class(3.4") than my William Henry Kestrel B09(2.03"). Of course the BM can do much more. I was just wondering if their is some knife to flashlight size/weight ratio? Even with a Multitool in pocket the BM would be the largest and heaviest thing in pocket. no laws here so no worry on that. I just did not know if peoples kinves are generally much larger than their pocket light? Thanks



I carry a pocket knife which is usually smaller than my flashlight. I prefer carrying small and compact gear during camping, hiking and other expeditions. A convenient approach to happy camping


----------



## PiperBob (Nov 15, 2018)

I haven't carried a knife in years and don't seem to miss it. In the past I've carried one of those small Victorinox knives with the scissors on the back side, a MiniBuck that I cut part of the handle out to make one handed, and a small Beretta skeleton knife. Each was attached to my keys (only one at a time). 

I guess I stopped carrying them when 9/11 happened and security got tighter everywhere. 

My current flashlight is usually a Ti3, but sometimes it's a Solitaire. I have an E01 coming in the mail, so maybe it will become that... All single AAA.


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 18, 2018)

Without fail, sebenza 21 large with McGizmo PD-S


----------



## Vemice (Nov 19, 2018)

Trying out a couple of new pieces,


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 19, 2018)

Executive and E01.


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## AVService (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## LGT (Feb 7, 2019)

My edc's are a benchmade 581 barrage with assisted opening, handy for the many times one handed use is necessary. I pair it with a ZLSC64c. I like all of the images posted here, the wear and tear shows they really are edc's, not shelf queens.


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Nephron44 (Feb 8, 2019)

Does it matter what size they are in comparison or what others are carrying as long as they work for your purposes and are comfortable to carry?

That said, my most carried lights are a Streamlight Protac 2AAA and a Microstream USB, and my most carried knives are the Benchmade AFO II Auto or the Pardue Auto, so I guess you could say my knives are usually similar size or larger than my lights...


----------



## Grijon (Feb 10, 2019)

Wonderful pictures, great thread!

I EDC a Fenix E05 on my keychain in my left front pocket, and a Buck folding knife in my front right pocket. The Buck is around 5 or 6 inches folded so it's much bigger than my EDC light. I usually have an additional 1xCR123A or 1xAA light in the coin/watch pocket on the right side as well, but I don't always carry that extra light since I have the keychain E05 at all times I'm out of the house.

So for me the answer is yes, the knife I actually carry in my pocket is much larger than the light I EDC in my other pocket, ha ha.

I haven't yet gotten into knives like I have lights, but I think that day is coming closer...


----------



## biggman15 (Feb 10, 2019)

These are my mains... Same Gerber. First up is the light I've carried for years. ThruNite T10S 
Followed by the light I keep hanging above my bed. Maglite Solitaire LED.
My night EDC if you will. It's perfect for stumbling around late at night.
And lastly the new contender for Primary EDC. Astolux S43


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Feb 11, 2019)

Nope.

My EDC light is an Emisar D4 with 18650 installed.

My EDC knife is a much smaller Victorinox mini


----------



## flatline (Feb 11, 2019)

My Victorinox Explorer is larger than the Thrunite Ti3 I have clipped in my pocket but smaller than whatever I have holstered on my belt. But since I don't always have something holstered on my belt, I suppose my answer to the questions is "sometimes".

--flatline


----------



## Finkin (Feb 11, 2019)

EDC flashlight larger than the pocket knife.
Ultratac K18 since 2016 and Victorinox Classic since 2012. Just can't find a more reliable, functional and convenient combo for the size.


----------



## adalah (Feb 12, 2019)

I've carried my Fenix PD22


----------



## Berneck1 (Feb 14, 2019)

How do you post pictures? The app won’t let me...


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (Feb 14, 2019)

Today I am carrying a 3 inch slicer grind Hinderer, with a Emisar D4 light and Glock 19. 

I used to carry, and still do much larger knives, and lights. They do not bother me, and I have to lean or twist my body half of the time just to make sure my Glock is still there. The longer you carry anything the larger you can carry anything without even noticing it.

I never ever notice my knives or lights. Not even when I carried my old full size Benchmade Rukus.


----------



## Rubicon1000 (Feb 18, 2019)

I either carry a black l4 with a z68 tailcap or my new lumens factory el black with a kl4 head running on a 16340 and my EDC carry knife depends on the one I grab on the way out. The e2 body is from lumens factory and the black matches the z68 and kl4 perfectly. I run it on a sanyo 16650and the runtime is pretty good.


----------



## Rubicon1000 (Feb 18, 2019)

This is my most carried lights


----------



## jack0458 (Feb 22, 2019)

nitebrite said:


> I see a bunch of pics of Tiny keychain lights with 3.5-4.5" blade knives. are these just poses or is this what people really carry? I am asking because I would much rather carry a BM Gold Class(3.4") than my William Henry Kestrel B09(2.03"). Of course the BM can do much more. I was just wondering if their is some knife to flashlight size/weight ratio? Even with a Multitool in pocket the BM would be the largest and heaviest thing in pocket. no laws here so no worry on that. I just did not know if peoples kinves are generally much larger than their pocket light? Thanks



I have a Spyderco Manbug that works perfectly with a single AAA size EDC light when connected together. Since my only EDC, all the time light is a Fenix LD02 the light and knife are about the same size. In fact, with them connected the light serves to a certain extent as a longer handle. There are times a very small blade can do 100 times the cutting task if there were a full size handle. Try cutting sheet rock with a knife handle the size of a Manbug handle. I mean the blade length is about the same. Other than connecting these together I don't usually connect a larger light with a larger knife. The knives I have on me now (along with my Fenix LD02) is a GEC Buffalo Jack traditional pocket knife and a Spyderco worker clipped in pocket.

I carry more than one knife because sometimes I want a small one and sometimes I need a larger, more sturdy knife. My flashlight EDC needs seldom require more than the Fenix LD02.

FYI about the Fenix LD02 (newest): There is no lanyard ring so I CAN'T attach a small knife to it. I found this curious since a light this size is more likely to be attached to a set of keys. Why no lanyard ring? So now my Spyderco Manbug is on my key ring. I've found it nice to have the manbug on the key ring with a quick release to disconnect it from the keys to use it while driving.

Jack


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 22, 2019)

Pretty near identical in size.


----------



## Infinite01 (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Sabrewulf (Mar 7, 2019)

Yep!
My main knife is a large sebenza and light is a toolVN.


----------



## Coondawg07 (Mar 13, 2019)

Streamlight HLX and Benchmade auto Triage


----------



## craniotes (Mar 17, 2019)

While the answer is yes, it ain't by a whole lot:



(Pictured with my Muyshondt Maus is a Chris Reeve Umfaan)

Everything's gotta fit in my pockets without drawing undue attention – I live in NYC, not rural Nebraska.

The largest I'll go for EDC is my Beagle, but for the most part it's the Maus, Aeon Mk. III or one of my Olight S Minis that rides along. As for knives, FWIW, I rarely carry a blade much over 3".

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Modernflame (Mar 17, 2019)

craniotes said:


> While the answer is yes, it ain't by a whole lot...



You should submit that photo to Best Damn EDC. That's a winning combination.


----------



## JimIslander (Mar 17, 2019)

Knife goes in back pocket!  Light goes in watch pocket.

Tain Aurora. Benchmade Bugout 535.


----------

